
C Pointer Conversions - zeis
http://alessandrodimartino.com/c-pointer-conversions.html
======
sparkie
Not good advice. This violates the strict aliasing rules, and is not
guaranteed to give the results you might expect.

Strict aliasing is off by default in MSVC, which is why he might get the
results he expected here, but bear in mind that it's on by default when
optimizations are enabled in GCC.

As a general rule when blogging about some programming language features -
follow the language specification and not some implementation specific
behavior.

